# Parking brake will not stay engaged



## GTOVALANCHE (Oct 7, 2009)

Help! I pulled into the school parking lot this morning and the parking brake will not stay engaged. I can pull it up but when i let go it just drops it dosent even click when i pull it up. Whats wrong with it? 04' M6.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The e-brake I belive is drum style in the rear. There is a little bit of adjustment that can be done there, but if I remember right most of the adjustment you do form the e-brake handle itself in the car.

Sorry I don't have better info, my friend had this issue is fixed it himself, he told he it was needed adjusted.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your ebrake/park brake ratchet is broken. Maybe the spring popped out or the prawl broke.


----------



## JMAC007 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have an 04 m6 as well and the same thing happened to me about 3 weeks ago, i took it apart to see what was wrong and there is a green plastic piece that was broken, not a big fix, just try to find another one from someone parting out a gto.


----------

